# Expiration Codes



## Kentuckygirl1984 (Jan 20, 2015)

When a Patient expires in the hospital while inpatient and the dr does a expiration summary  would I use a discharge summary code either 99238 or 99239 depending on the time? Thanks


----------



## rebec26@juno.com (Jan 20, 2015)

If a patient expired they were not discharged. We bill subsequent hospital E/M: 99231. 99232. 99233. Thanks


----------



## mhstrauss (Jan 20, 2015)

Kentuckygirl1984 said:


> When a Patient expires in the hospital while inpatient and the dr does a expiration summary  would I use a discharge summary code either 99238 or 99239 depending on the time? Thanks



"If a patient dies in the hospital, what E/M service should the attending physician report to cover the time she spends pronouncing the patient?s death, completing the death summary and talking with the deceased patient?s family members? 
When a patient dies, you can use one of CPT?s two hospital discharge codes (99238-99239) as long as you perform any of the criteria included in hospital discharge services. These services include counseling, preparation of discharge records, etc."

This quote is found here:

http://www.todayshospitalist.com/index.php?b=articles_read&cnt=206


----------



## Kentuckygirl1984 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks everybody for the input.  @ megan I really appreciate the article it explained it more to me.


----------



## rebec26@juno.com (Jan 22, 2015)

Interesting! I did not know that. Thanks!

CMS also clarified how to bill a patient on the day of discharge, if you didn't actually get to see them while they were alive. If you, the physician, make a determination of death, at the bedside, you can bill a discharge code 99238 or 99239 for that day, even if you don't do the paper work until a later date. This is one of the few times I can say "I see dead people". As CMS says: 

Hospital Discharge Management and Death Pronouncement 
Only the physician who personally performs the pronouncement of death shall bill for the face-to-face Hospital Discharge Day Management Service, CPT® code 99238 or 99239.

http://thehappyhospitalist.blogspot.com/2008/05/come-forth-great-communicators-and.html


----------



## zulemap (Feb 27, 2018)

*Death Pronoucement*

Hello,

What is a patient is admitted and later on the same day patient expires. Less than 8 hours on the same day of admission.

Thanks!


----------

